# random plant appears?



## df001

Came home from a few days away and noticed I have a new random plant growing.










each leaf is about 2.5mm wide. there are a total of 2 of these sprouts in the brand new eco-complete.

Anyone ever have hitchhikers from their eco-complete? The only thing I can think of is a dormant bit of root material from either the plants I acquired locally, or something from the new substrate.

I'm going to leave it, see what if anything it turns into. any guesses?


----------



## planter

Not eco but I had the same happen with netlea aqua soil


----------



## default

These are just hitchhiking seeds, quite common in aquasoil of all makes, but very surprising to see it in eco complete.
They will grow and stay underwater for days, weeks, or even months, but they are non aquatic. 

On spores and seeds that can survive the heat from the process of making planted substrates, I've had ceratopteris sp. grow to full mature plants from hitchhiking spores.


----------



## df001

default said:


> These are just hitchhiking seeds, quite common in aquasoil of all makes, but very surprising to see it in eco complete.
> They will grow and stay underwater for days, weeks, or even months, but they are non aquatic.
> 
> On spores and seeds that can survive the heat from the process of making planted substrates, I've had ceratopteris sp. grow to full mature plants from hitchhiking spores.


yeah thats what i figured, also i noticed you have shinnersia rivularis (mexican oak leaf) - any chance you can link a photo? I think I have a varegated variety but i'm still not 100% on the ID as it isnt much to go on.


----------



## default

I attached a quick photo of some Mexican Oak. A very pretty plant, the new buds are ridiculously cool looking, the new leaves look almost like orange fruits before opening.


----------

